# Lesson Plans



## Goatzrule (Feb 7, 2013)

Hello all, with covid and me going to school I have decided the best way to run a club would be online. Luckily there are many online class forums. This has me thinking of lesson plans. I am going to utilize kahoot as well. Every month I want a new lesson, at the end of the month, we will do a kahoot to wrap up the lesson. The winner of the kahoot will be mailed a prize. This group will be for more advanced members.
It will be launched hopefully beginning of November starting with the scorecard.
What I want to do with the scorecard is really break it apart and learn about each category.
After November I am lost on plan ideas. Any suggestions?

November-scorecard
December- General care
January-Mineral Deficiency
February- Different breeding practices and STD's 
March-
April-
May-
June-


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

What are you teaching?


----------



## Nigerian dwarf goat (Sep 25, 2017)

i think 4-h club correct?

Well in tx, when i was in 4h, we would get some pretty good info usually in december on keeping animals warm, what to do if they freeze (not going to happen in tx but whatever lol) bla bla

January/February: worm prevention. It is right before spring when they are at the worst (at least in tx) 

February: breeding and safe breeding practices

March: maybe another worm one on dewormers? or ways to keep pens sanitary during rainy months and how to spot infections due to dirty shelter (staph) 

April: feeding or something to do with babies, since spring is when most goats kid

I dont really know if this is what you are looking for but maybe it will give ideas!!


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

Trimming feet correctly- this seems to be the most neglected area. The importance of clean water, seems common sense, but so many people don't do this.


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

Detecting mineral deficiencies maybe?


----------



## Goatzrule (Feb 7, 2013)

Goats Rock said:


> Trimming feet correctly- this seems to be the most neglected area. The importance of clean water, seems common sense, but so many people don't do this.


There was some really good info some put on here on how to do it using lines. Not sure where it went. Maybe it can go along with upkeep


----------



## Goatzrule (Feb 7, 2013)

MellonFriend said:


> Detecting mineral deficiencies maybe?


I love that. I still have my college notes that go in-depth and talk about the deficiencies that you don't think about.


----------



## Goatzrule (Feb 7, 2013)

[QUOTE="
February: breeding and safe breeding practices
[/QUOTE]
Maybe for breeding practices, we can talk about STD's in goats. So many people don't realize that they get them too


----------



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

If they are kids, most often buying their animals, go over conformation and what to look for when choosing a kid. Do let them know - they change quickly and to try to get a look at the sire and dam. Closer to fair, go over proper grooming and show clips for wethers, does and dairy. Also months before, how to teach your kid to lead and set up for show. How to properly walk your goat in the ring, spacing, and showmanship patterns.


----------



## Goatzrule (Feb 7, 2013)

I should note that these kids are more advanced. They are intermediate/seniors in 4H and are good goatmen.


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

Goatzrule said:


> I love that. I still have my college notes that go in-depth and talk about the deficiencies that you don't think about.


I'm glad I could be of help. :happygoat:


----------



## AndersonRanch (Oct 18, 2020)

Oh gosh where I'm at we have to turn in what we are going to cover for EVERY month and that is so hard to do. 
So this is going to be distance? Not in person? If so I'm not so sure if this all can be covered but here are some of my ideas of what I have planned:
Reproductive, you kinda already have that but kinda go a little more into what exactly happens. Different things that happen at different times of gestation. I haven't looked into it yet but example (totally just making this up) at 45 days the eyeballs have formed, stuff like that.
Since I have a ultrasound I want to do that with the kids as well which also goes along with the reproductive stuff. Maybe even pull out the AI kit and let them see all that fun process.
Fecals and go over parasites and what not. 
Minerals, which you have  
We have a large animal expo so that will take up a few months just studying for that. On the test though there are body parts, including the rumen, feed ID, and equipment ID which if they are advanced they might already know. I have 9-14 year olds lol 
Diseases. 
And I'm not sure if you know about these books that you can buy (or if your even interested in them) but they really are full of a LOT of different info. They helped me a lot to come up with different ideas last year, in my meat goat group, and has some activities in them. I didn't buy every kid the book, I just copy any activities and email to the kids to print up. I just put my order in for the dairy goats so if your interested I can send you a idea of what all is in the books before you make the purchase

https://shop4-h.org/collections/ani...culum/products/dairy-goat-curriculum-set-of-4


----------



## NigerianDwarfOwner707 (May 17, 2018)

March - Parasite Management
April - Illnesses, prevention & treatments (think pneumonia)
May - I think either Goat Kid Care (include bottle feeding, common issues in kids) or training + gentling (collar training, milk stand training)
June - this may just be me but I’d teach a whole section on male goat care, and preventing Urinary Calculi.


----------



## Goatzrule (Feb 7, 2013)

I like your idea. I am having trouble finding the actual gestation development.


----------

